# Tipping is all psychological



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

If a person is paying for something cheap then they are not going to tip but if they are spending a lot of money on something then they are more likely to tip.

Example:
If a person goes to a night club where a beer is $4.50 and they order two beers with a have a 10 dollar bill then most likely their going to give the bartender/waitress the change for a tip. But if that same person with a 10 dollar bill goes into a bar where the beers are only $2.00 then they will most likely buy 5 beers.

If you go out to a restaurant and get the bill you're most likely to tip 20% and not think twice about it unless the service or food was really bad. But if you go to McDonald's then you wont tip because nobody tips at McDonald's. 

People wont voluntarily make something more expensive if they feel that they're getting a good deal on it or if they feel it's lacking in quality. But if it's costing them money then they feel like they are getting a good deal or getting something of good quality for their money and usually wont think twice at tipping if it's in their nature. 

Uber wants people (drivers mostly) to think that Uber X is a 5 star service but Uber X is not a 5 star service, it's just McDonald's. Uber Select or Uber Black is a 5 star service or a nice restaurant worthy of a 5 star rating.

Uber knows that it's Uber X service isn't worthy of a tip and they will never change their stand on having a tip option because of it. If we want tips we have to convince people that this McDonald's food is cooked in a very special and unique way so that they feel that they are getting a fine dining experience rather then going through the drive up window. 

We wont even start with Uber Pool


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WBdriving said:


> If a person is paying for something cheap then they are not going to tip but if they are spending a lot of money on something then they are more likely to tip.
> 
> Example:
> If a person goes to a night club where a beer is $4.50 and they order two beers with a have a 10 dollar bill then most likely their going to give the bartender/waitress the change for a tip. But if that same person with a 10 dollar bill goes into a bar where the beers are only $2.00 then they will most likely buy 5 beers.
> ...


Uber ,the MC Donald's dollar menu of transportation.
Would you like mints with that ?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

MC Donald's dollar menu is offering you a shitty food though. Uber/Lyft leverages drivers high quality (in most cases) service by pricing them with dollar menu. Not the same thing. Plus MC Donalds still makes profit with dollar menu items, whereas Uber/Lyft driver suffers.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

There are some drivers that are high quality with very nice vehicles that most likely wouldn't be doing Uber X if Uber actually allowed them to pick the better service that their vehicle qualified for. Uber has taken away a lot of Select, Black, XL only options off the table for many area's because Uber needs the most cars that they can get serving the Uber X menu to the public. 

Uber is McDonald's so yes both Uber and McDonald's are making money from what they are selling. A hamburger and a quarter pounder with cheese are sold at different prices but a 2005 Prius and a 2016 Impala 2LZ are sold at the same price on Uber X. Yes the food is shitty but you can get more food for a little bit more money where as with Uber X you're getting a little better ride for the same expense.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

WBdriving said:


> Uber knows that it's Uber X service isn't worthy of a tip and they will never change their stand on having a tip option because of it


Then why isnt there in app tipping on select and black?


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Then why isnt there in app tipping on select and black?


Two reason's. 1. Uber wont make any money directly from it and 2. Anything that increases the price of a ride goes against what Uber is trying to sell, cheap inexpensive rides that anyone could afford. They sell more Uber X rides then Select and Black combined so Uber X wins out.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I can confirm I make a lot more tips from my Uber Select riders then my X riders. Just about every airport ride that is select tips at least $5 but a $10 or $20 tip happens occasionally too. Just took someone to Denvers Airport on a select fare they paid around $80 for it them tipped me $20 cash and an awesome cookie lol 

I'd say 1 of 5 uber X Airport rides tip and 4 of 5 select rides tip


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It's not just psychological. I believe in tipping, but I also believe in being cashless. I do not carry cash with me, at all.

I also only take Uber during business trips. The Uber ride is reimbursed through receipts. Cash tips do not offer receipts, so I can't get that cash reimbursed. That's why I took Lyft this last week when I traveled for business. I tipped all my drivers, took about a dozen or so rides while out there, and all those tips will get reimbursed by my company.

Uber riders with square readers get a tip from me, but in my previous trip out to Philly where I only took Uber, none of the drivers had a square reader. I have one in my car, so should you!


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

*pathological


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Perceived value is a real phenomenon, and it drives consumers to expect something for nothing, even if it's costly. That's how Uber has promoted themselves with all these rate cuts. They knew what it would do, and they didn't care. 

The problem is, putting a car on the road to transport people is freakin' expensive! The value people are getting is bordering on criminal.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It's not just psychological. I believe in tipping, but I also believe in being cashless. I do not carry cash with me, at all.
> 
> I also only take Uber during business trips. The Uber ride is reimbursed through receipts. Cash tips do not offer receipts, so I can't get that cash reimbursed. That's why I took Lyft this last week when I traveled for business. I tipped all my drivers, took about a dozen or so rides while out there, and all those tips will get reimbursed by my company.
> 
> Uber riders with square readers get a tip from me, but in my previous trip out to Philly where I only took Uber, none of the drivers had a square reader. I have one in my car, so should you!


why are you cashless? i don't believe you don't have a couple georges or a lincoln in your pocket. if you don't carry cash, go to an ATM or grocery store and get cash. you sound like the typical uber non-tipper.

card reader is so corny. swiping card for tips. soon bums holding sign on the street begging for change will now have card readers for cashless people.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

freddieman said:


> why are you cashless? i don't believe you don't have a couple georges or a lincoln in your pocket. if you don't carry cash, go to an ATM or grocery store and get cash. you sound like the typical uber non-tipper.
> 
> card reader is so corny. swiping card for tips. soon bums holding sign on the street begging for change will now have card readers for cashless people.


You weren't paying attention. The business travelers can tip more if they have receipts, so they can write it off or get reimbursed at work.
Cash out of pocket, isn't accounted so no reimbursement. Business travelers have a travel allowance to spend, but it must be documented.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> You weren't paying attention. The business travelers can tip more if they have receipts, so they can write it off or get reimbursed at work.
> Cash out of pocket, isn't accounted so no reimbursement. Business travelers have a travel allowance to spend, but it must be documented.


In taxis business travelers ALWAYS pay with credit. You need your receipts for your TPS report, putting the ride on the company card helps to.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I still get a lot of business riders who throw me cash too. Usually just about every select airport ride tips. This week was a bad tipping week probably the worst in awhile


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

freddieman said:


> why are you cashless? i don't believe you don't have a couple georges or a lincoln in your pocket. if you don't carry cash, go to an ATM or grocery store and get cash. you sound like the typical uber non-tipper.
> 
> card reader is so corny. swiping card for tips. soon bums holding sign on the street begging for change will now have card readers for cashless people.


Why shouldnt I be cashless? When using my card, I can track all of my expenses. With modern day tracking, I can automatically categorizes my spending habits. I have zero reason to carry cash, why should I disrupt the way I live my life because you, as a driver, are unwilling to get with the times and get a card reader. Its the future and the future is today. Its also free, so there's no excuse not to have one.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> In taxis business travelers ALWAYS pay with credit. You need your receipts for your TPS report, putting the ride on the company card helps to.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Why shouldnt I be cashless? When using my card, I can track all of my expenses. With modern day tracking, I can automatically categorizes my spending habits. I have zero reason to carry cash, why should I disrupt the way I live my life because you, as a driver, are unwilling to get with the times and get a card reader. Its the future and the future is today. Its also free, so there's no excuse not to have one.


Drunk college kids are jumping out of the car before you pull up. Card readers wouldn't work I my market. Even Lyft failed to provide tips with the in app function. Uber has our city trained not to tip.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Why shouldnt I be cashless? When using my card, I can track all of my expenses. With modern day tracking, I can automatically categorizes my spending habits. I have zero reason to carry cash, why should I disrupt the way I live my life because you, as a driver, are unwilling to get with the times and get a card reader. Its the future and the future is today. Its also free, so there's no excuse not to have one.


-didn't i say a card reader is corny as hell for a tip swipe? talk about awkwardness. 
-zero reason to carry cash means you will never carry cash. very, very hard to believe. 
-yes, you are high tech for carrying around a card reader with you. 
-just as there's no excuse for not having a card reader, there is no excuse for you to carry some chump change. since you don't carry cash, you probably don't have a change jar in your house, change in your car, or any other family member in your house carrying around any cash. very believable.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> You weren't paying attention. The business travelers can tip more if they have receipts, so they can write it off or get reimbursed at work.
> Cash out of pocket, isn't accounted so no reimbursement. Business travelers have a travel allowance to spend, but it must be documented.


i was paying attention. i don't think you were. let say a uber driver didn't have a card reader......does that give the business traveler a free pass on not tipping? cheap is cheap because its not on his dime.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

It's a red herring. Even on Lyft, very few tip. And the tip is usually $1 or 2. It distracts from the real issue, low rates & greedy commission.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> It's a red herring. Even on Lyft, very few tip. And the tip is usually $1 or 2. It distracts from the real issue, low rates & greedy commission.


yes, exactly.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

freddieman said:


> -didn't i say a card reader is corny as hell for a tip swipe? talk about awkwardness.
> -zero reason to carry cash means you will never carry cash. very, very hard to believe.
> -yes, you are high tech for carrying around a card reader with you.
> -just as there's no excuse for not having a card reader, there is no excuse for you to carry some chump change. since you don't carry cash, you probably don't have a change jar in your house, change in your car, or any other family member in your house carrying around any cash. very believable.


Most major banks arms allow cash despots. so every week when I deposit checks I deposit all the cash I have. I don't spend cash so I don't get change.

Everyone accepts card, I have never had to pay cash ever. Ok scratch that, when I went on business trip to Philly 3 months ago Ginos, the Philly steak place, was cash only. Took out just enough at nearby ATM to buy my lunch.

Parking machines take cards. Vending machines take cards.

Literally zero reason to carry cash. How old are you, 60+? Cashless is convenient, I agree with that aspect of Ubers marketing.

You think it's corny to be able to accept credit cards? Is it corny to pay your tip by adding $5 to the tip line when you pay with a card?

I'm single, unless my dog learns my ATM pin and decides to go on an antiquated cash shopping spree, no one in my household is spending cash either.

Come on grandpa, it's 2016. Just because you still believe in cash doesn't mean the rest of us have to. The only cash I keep is the tips I make that I deposit into the ATM once a week.

If you want to exlude the possibility of receiving a tip via card reader because you think it's corny, that's money you're leaving on the table. You're call.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

freddieman said:


> i was paying attention. i don't think you were. let say a uber driver didn't have a card reader......does that give the business traveler a free pass on not tipping? cheap is cheap because its not on his dime.


They just don't tip, even if we had card readers, the doors are opening before the wheels stop. They ain't waiting for you to stick a Square reader in their nose, they are GONE!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> They just don't tip, even if we had card readers, the doors are opening before the wheels stop. They ain't waiting for you to stick a Square reader in their nose, they are GONE!


you need to tell steveK2016 this, not me. he seems to get boatload of tips from pax'r eager to swipe their card. LOL.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> They just don't tip, even if we had card readers, the doors are opening before the wheels stop. They ain't waiting for you to stick a Square reader in their nose, they are GONE!


That's true of most. (You tell them you have a card reader but they still don't tip after saying they would but don't carry cash). But the reader is free, so why not have it for the few pax who really didn't realize tips weren't included and who WILL tip on the reader.

Plus they tend to tip more. Almost all my credit card tips are $5 or more. When I get cash tips, many are $2 or $3.

And it's money I wouldn't get otherwise as these folks TRULY don't have cash.

Not having a reader is turning down extra money. Makes no sense.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

freddieman said:


> you need to tell steveK2016 this, not me. he seems to get boatload of tips from pax'r eager to swipe their card. LOL.


I'm not saying I'm making 100x more from tips through my card reader, but I have gotten tips with it. Those are tips you are missing out on. It's ok, I don't care that you don't want to get a card reader, it's not my money that's being left on the table... that's on you. I'd rather have it just in case I get that guy and can process it than to be you and have that guy and to have the tip keep walking.

Most people don't tip, that's very true. Many of it is because of Uber propaganda, absolutely. I had a lady I dropped off at the W in downtown Atlanta. Picked her and her daughter up at a hair salon and seconds before I dropped them off the mom was like "Oh no, I forgot to tip the girl that washed my hair, I feel so bad..." as they just walk out of my car without a second thought to tip me.

I've stopped using Uber on my business trips specifically so i can tip on Lyft. The last guy that I drove that admitted that he was an Uber driver (from out of state visiting) tipped. I want to tip, but I do not carry cash. So instead of feeling bad about not having cash to tip my Uber drivers, I just stopped using Uber....

Why is that so difficult for some of you to understand?



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Not having a reader is turning down extra money. Makes no sense.


Exactly my point!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

you think someone likes swiping their card into a contraption stuck to their smartphones to a stranger? oh, i don't see any credit card fraud potential there.......we had a good short conversation on our ride......he seems like a good fella....i think i can trust him.....let me take a chance at giving him $3 dollars tip on credit so that i have a record of it to show on the expense account. LOL. cheesy however you see it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

freddieman said:


> you think someone likes swiping their card into a contraption stuck to their smartphones to a stranger?


You do it all the time at the supermarket.

A square reader cant hurt even if it doesnt help a whole lot its better than getting absolutely no tips.

Are people jealous of Steve?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You do it all the time at the supermarket.
> 
> A square reader cant hurt even if it doesnt help a whole lot its better than getting absolutely no tips.
> 
> Are people jealous of Steve?


there is no jealousy on my part. i'm just saying how absurd card readers are for a tip. just a basic argument of cashless vs carrying petty cash.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You seem to be one of the only ones that is really having a hard time with this. Cabs have credit card readers, would you expect them to be any more or less trust worthy than an Uber Driver?

Many people know that mobile devices can do basic credit card swiping. I'm not making $100s extra every weekend, but even $2-5 here and there on the reader is more than what you are earning without one.

Your basic argument also doesn't cover the business traveler that needs receipts for expense tracking and reimbursements...

Like I said, it's cool if you think it's absurd. It's you who is losing out on the extra cash, not me. It may not be much, but it'll add up. Every dollar counts in this business, you know that.


----------

